# Tempt your fate ideas...Where are they?



## hexerei (Aug 31, 2008)

I could have sworn there was a thread with a ton of Tempt Your Fate ideas on this forum somewhere but I can't find it....can somebody help me please? Thank you! :jol:


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I don't recall seeing anything like this, which is not to say it doesn't exist. Was it a thread about party recipes or party games?


----------



## hexerei (Aug 31, 2008)

Party Games....maybe it was that other forum....hmmmm.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Here's the link from the "other" forum:

http://www.halloweenforum.com/party-ideas-experiences-recipes/70989-tempt-your-fate-party-game.html


----------



## hexerei (Aug 31, 2008)

Yes! Thank you!


----------



## pleaseadopt (Oct 16, 2013)

I am so glad you posted about this.. This looks like a great game that I can put together quickly!!! THANKS!!! Now for the fates that are not too bad since it will be a party for 17 year olds!


----------



## Aquayne (Sep 1, 2008)

Thanks for the link. It should make for a fun night.


----------

